

Show HN: Screen Mirroring to Any DLNA Device - ronenmiz
http://tversity.com/blog/announcing-the-tversity-screen-server/

======
ronenmiz
The software is encoding the PC screen as a video stream and streams it to a
wide range of DLNA devices.

This is simlar to Chromecast's ability to mirror the desktop or a browser tab.
However DLNA means a lot of different devices (game consoles, smart TVs, Roku
and many more). Of-course the big downside in relying on DLNA is latency. The
video player on a DLNA device buffers for a few seconds and hence there is a
significant latency.

Still, for watching something on the TV it is pretty good.

